# Can Only Boot Into FreeBSD



## fvwmfan2112 (Jun 22, 2009)

Ohai guys!

Today, I successfully sliced my hard drive, put Linux on the first, FreeBSD on the second. I rebooted and it said 
	
	



```
F1 Linux
F2 FreeBSD

boot:   F1
```
When I try to press F1, Linux does not boot(instead of booting, it just displays a "#" symbol), when I press F2, FreeBSD boots without any problems. Can I fix this or at least know why it does that? (I'm on amd64, by the way)


----------



## fronclynne (Jun 22, 2009)

FreeBSD bootloader overwrote grub in your mbr.
You need to install grub (or whichever bootloader you use, which is grub in this case) into the /boot or / partition on your linux drive.  You probably need to use your linux rescue disk to do that.  Something like `# grub-install /dev/hda1` (instead of /dev/hda), and modify your /boot/grub.1st or /boot/grub.conf (or Lord only knows what) to do the right thing.

Or you can use grub for both,
http://administratosphere.wordpress.com/2008/02/25/installing-grub-on-freebsd/
has some pointers.  Substitute root (hd1,0,a) probably.


----------



## fvwmfan2112 (Jun 22, 2009)

Thank you!


----------

